# Los Cabos!



## izzykool (Jun 18, 2011)

I booked at Fiesta Americano in Los Cabos for my vacation this year and I must say I am very impressed with the property and the service, and I was able to get in for 2000 pts for 4 nights, and did two more nights on open season.  

I took the time to do a couple of time share presentations while here to take advantage of the incentives, and to also view the properties and learn more about how other timeshare/vacation club programs operate.  It was very enlightening.  Nevertheless I walked away feeling like Hilton was a great choice for me and the way I prefer to travel.  I'd be interested in hearing others thoughts on Cabos, and the Fiesta Americano.  

If you haven't stayed here yet, I highly recommend it.  The rooms/grounds are immaculate, the location is great if you like being away from the noise of downtown Cabo San Lucas, and the service is excellent.

I'd love to come back soon.  Ur thoughts?

Iz


----------



## fillde (Jun 19, 2011)

Izzycool glad you had a great time. Do they offer all inclusive? I see you are from Florida. Did you book your flight out of Ft Laud? How were the fares?


----------



## izzykool (Jun 20, 2011)

No all inclusive to my knowledge.  Fares from MIA were a little over $500 at the time I booked.  They were a little higher from FLL.  I took Continental as I needed to go through Houston to meet up with others.  Some other airlines could be better however.

First class vacation.  Wish I would have stayed longer!


----------



## Remy (Jun 20, 2011)

izzykool said:


> Wish I would have stayed longer!



That's how you know it is a great vacation! I felt the same way leaving the Hilton in Hawaii after New Year's.

FLL a month out looks to be a minimum of $580 and MIA closer to $530.

There is an RCI exchange all-inclusive at UVC @ Dreams Los Cabos Suites Golf Resort & Spa.


----------



## izzykool (Jun 20, 2011)

No question about it Remy.  I'm still seeing the Sea Of Cortez when I close my eyes.  The Fiesta Americano is a hidden gem I think. I looked for as much info as I could find on it here at TUG but I didn't see much.  However, if you want a top 10 style relaxing vacation where you barely need to leave the resort, this is the place to go.  I'm online now trying to see when I can get back in.

I went to the timeshare presentation and they showed us a three bed room unit that was absolutely stunning!

I like to doing timeshare presentations not just for the incentives, but I like to see what other clubs are offering and how they compare to HGVC and so far I feel like HGVC is the best plan out there for me and the way I like to travel.

My main gripe about HGVC is that they nickel and dime you to death with fees.  Other than that, I'm liking it.

But if you get a chance Remy or Fillde, go to cabos and stay at the Fiesta Americano.


----------



## fillde (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Izzy I will put it on my list.


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 26, 2011)

We stayed there a couple of summers ago do they still have skeletons of new buildings or did they finish building them? We had a room overlooking the  smaller pool. I agree it is a wonderful resort.


----------



## tjacks55 (Jul 2, 2011)

izzykool said:


> I booked at Fiesta Americano in Los Cabos for my vacation this year and I must say I am very impressed with the property and the service, and I was able to get in for 2000 pts for 4 nights, and did two more nights on open season.
> 
> I took the time to do a couple of time share presentations while here to take advantage of the incentives, and to also view the properties and learn more about how other timeshare/vacation club programs operate.  It was very enlightening.  Nevertheless I walked away feeling like Hilton was a great choice for me and the way I prefer to travel.  I'd be interested in hearing others thoughts on Cabos, and the Fiesta Americano.
> 
> ...



Damn Im actually Planning a trip there...But at The Marina Fiesta Hotel On South coast. I hop It looks good aswell. Tried another Hilton 5 stars in Dominican Republic 3 years ago and it was pretty amazing


----------



## GregT (Jul 5, 2011)

izzykool said:


> I booked at Fiesta Americano in Los Cabos for my vacation this year and I must say I am very impressed with the property and the service, and I was able to get in for 2000 pts for 4 nights, and did two more nights on open season.
> 
> I took the time to do a couple of time share presentations while here to take advantage of the incentives, and to also view the properties and learn more about how other timeshare/vacation club programs operate.  It was very enlightening.  Nevertheless I walked away feeling like Hilton was a great choice for me and the way I prefer to travel.  I'd be interested in hearing others thoughts on Cabos, and the Fiesta Americano.
> 
> ...



Iz,

Thanks for the comments, I enjoyed hearing the positive feedback on the Cabo property.  Have you been to any of the HGVC properties in Hawaii, and if so, can you contrast the caliber of the Cabo property versus the Hawaii properties?

I bought HGVC primarily for Hawaii, but Cabo (and Cancun) are definitely interesting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## izzykool (Jul 11, 2011)

GregT said:


> Iz,
> 
> Thanks for the comments, I enjoyed hearing the positive feedback on the Cabo property.  Have you been to any of the HGVC properties in Hawaii, and if so, can you contrast the caliber of the Cabo property versus the Hawaii properties?
> 
> ...



Greg, 

I stayed at HHV and at Waikola...Enjoyed them both. Excellent properties that I would recommend to others.  However, I love the Cabo property more than those for the following:

1. The views from the rooms at Fiesta Americana are remarkable.  Imagine sitting on your balcony and all you can see is the glow of the moon off the Sea Of Cortez...the breeze and the roar of the ocean as fresh and relaxing as sleeping on the beach itself.

2. The service and attention to detail is outstanding...just a notch above HHV or Waikola.

3. Not as populated as HHV.

4. Pools, pools, pools - There is a pool at nearly every building on the resort.  I counted about 10 infinity pools.

5. Style and presentation - Cabana's on the beach, sitting on the beach under your own hut with push button service...someone will come and take your food and drink order while you are relaxing on the beach.

6. Abundance - There was no shortage of chairs at the pool or on the beach in terms of getting a good beach chair or hut to relax under.

I look forward to going back to HHV, because I like it there.  But IMO, Fiesta Americana is superb when you want to get away and enjoy the resort and atmosphere of an upscale resort.  And if you like city life and want to the be in the crowd you can drive into the city about 10 mins away and there are clubs, shops, etc....

Just my take....

Iz


----------



## Packfan (Jul 28, 2011)

*Fiesta Americana in Cabo - Twice!*

I've used HGVC to stay at teh Fiesta America twice.  

The first time was probably 4-5 yrs ago with wife and 2 boys.  We stayed in an end unit with some sort of adjoining room.  We were right on the water and it was beautiful. 

The second time was 2 yrs ago with just my wife.  We stayed in the newer section (was under construction when we first went).  Room was just as nice, although it wasn't on the water and the view looked over the rest of the property.  Not a negative...just different.  

We definitely discovered it was worthwhile to rent a car for the week.  It was less than $200 and the convenience of having it gave us flexibility to go into Cabo, and elsewhere, whenever we chose.  

The infinity pool looking over Sea of Cortez is absolutely beautiful.  Also, there is a fire pit where a man played his guitar at night and we just laid in lounge chair under moon overlooking the sea.....just wonderful.

Food on property is expensive, but having the kitchen and a car gets you around that.  My wife is a master of the "deals" and set us up for presentations at various places (again, car made this possible).  We got a number of massages, dinners, etc for free. 

Staff is very nice and helpful.  Multiple pools on site allow crowds to really spread out....and thus, no crowds.  It's somewhat of a hike to get to the beach area, but getting under one of the thatched roofed huts is definitely worth it.

So, I highly recommend Cabo.  My wife wants to go back, but I'm anxious to try some other places first....but we'll definitely go back.


----------



## limin (Aug 2, 2011)

*food, drink, and fees*

The Cabo resort really sounds great.  I have wanted to try it out for quite some time.  The last several years have been difficult for us to travel and utilize our HGVC points other than a yearly trip to Vegas.

That being said, I am interested in knowing a few things about the daily costs of staying at the resort.  I would like to spend a week just relaxing at the resort.  I am perfectly happy lounging at the pool or beach during the days.  Most all the posts indicate eating and drinking (like a few adult beverages each day)is quite expensive.  Would a budget of $75 per day per person cover a couple meals and drinks?

Also, are there any additional fees that the resort charges?

Is there any evening entertainment at the resort?  I know there is plenty of that in town, but I am more interested in knowing what goes on at the resort in the evenings?  Is the pool closed after dusk?


----------

